# Lady kicked my dog at the dog park



## Alessandra Todaro

I have never been so disgusted with people. I am really just ranting and I know this might be a lot so I apologize in advance. Brutus is 1 1/2 years old and we bring him to the dog park often to run and socialize with other dogs. Well Brutus was playing with another dog and they were chasing each other because I don't know that is what freaking dogs do at the dog park. Well the one dog ran under a table and she was barking at my dog and would pop under the table and he would bark at her as well. It was a back and forth thing. Well he started to bark and he got down low to try and get under the table. Well the Lady started to run over there and she kicked him hard enough to make him yelp. I was stormed over there pissed off and she proceeded to yell at me for bring an aggressive animal to the dog park. She then told me how hers was a shelter dog and that she was hurt by other dogs and how my dog was scaring hers. I am not one to say anything back to people but I went off. First off I was watching them closely and they were both playing and wagging tails so I wasn't that worried. Secondly he isn't aggressive he is young and wanted to continue to play chase with his new friend. Third my dog couldn't hurt a fly and would run away before a dog fight could break out. I would never kick someone else's dog and I would hope someone wouldn't kick mine either. I just can't believe someone could be so cruel. I understand where she was coming from but that is no excuse to kick an animal. She is lucky I didn't call the cops on her and have her dog taken away. Am I just overreacting ? Or was it ok for me to say something back? I was so mad I was shaking and I am still pretty upset about it. Blah people disgust m


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

I don't think she had any right to kick your dog, but I think I would have called my dog back if it was doing that to another dog. But then again my boy IS dog aggressive. Still, I think she shouldn't have done that and I'd probably be just as angry as you are. I might have kicked her back!


----------



## brembo

Dog parks often have more bad stories come out of them than good, at least that's how I see it. My take on the idea of socialization tends to lean towards socializing them with PEOPLE. Germans tend to like people more than other dogs anyway.

As to someone kicking my dog, I'd be pretty hot. She had reason, or at least thought she did. There is that. Right now it's a difference of opinion. Leave it at that and go on you (not so)merry way. She was scared for her dog and brutus being a GSD does not help perception matters. Put yourself in her shoes for a moment and be honest with yourself in what reaction you might have had. 

Now if someone kicked my dog "just because" orthopedic surgeons would be using said individuals x-rays for years as a case study in major trauma.


----------



## Springbrz

I'd have called the cops or park ranger and reported her for animal abuse. For someone who has an abused shelter dog you'd think she'd have behaved better. 
This is the second negative dog park post I've read here today. Glad I don't have to rely on one for a place to exercise my girl. I have been advised by my trainer to never ever go to a dog park for these very reasons. Once off leash you have no control over something that can happen very quickly. Why was she at a dog park with a fearful dog...duh!
I get that for many people a dog park is their only alternative. But if you don't have to I wouldn't go back for your dogs safety.

That said: No you were not wrong to say something. I would have been jailed for punching the B (expletive). 

And as they say " you can't fix stupid" and it sounds like that woman was stupid.

I'm sorry you and your poor dog had to endure the abuse of that mean, rude, stupid woman. :hug:


----------



## trcy

I would be very angry, but we no longer go to dog parks. Bad owners make for bad dogs and I've seen to many dog fights break out or clueless owners not watching their dogs.


----------



## trcy

Springbrz said:


> This is the second negative dog park post I've read here today. Glad I don't have to rely on one for a place to exercise my girl. I have been advised by my trainer to never ever go to a dog park for these very reasons. Once off leash you have no control over something that can happen very quickly. Why was she at a dog park with a fearful dog...duh!
> I get that for many people a dog park is their only alternative. But if you don't have to I wouldn't go back for your dogs safety.


My trainer said the same thing. She also said even though they show what is an "off leash" area it's not really. The leash laws are still in effect and people can still be cited for having their dogs off leash.


----------



## selzer

In a dog park, no one should kick your dog. 

On the street, when you are walking your dog on lead, and someone thinks that their invisible fence is containing their dog, and it is aggressing and trying to eat your dog, kicking is legal. Usually a strong GO HOME! will work, but if the dog is still trying to eat mine, I will do whatever it takes. 

I don't go to dog parks, partly because I think it can be confusing whether a dog is playing or starting a fight. Fights betwen dogs are terrible. And I would prefer to avoid that scene.


----------



## MiaMoo

I would have been pissed and called someone. If she knew her dog was so afraid of others playing with her, why bring it to a dog park? That's ridiculous. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## capolini1226

I rarely go to dog parks anymore because of things written on here and other reasons,,,Giardia, irresponsible pet owners in many respects.

If I go it is early in the morning when no one is there. Then a few people come, Capo runs with their Dogs then I go. I also go when it is VERY COLD and lots of snow. Naturally, My Pooch LOVES the snow.

Capo also got bit[ a ball was thrown and he got it,he is fast!] by a 130 pound Rottweiler ,that was it for me for at least another year!

I think the trainers advice is good!! Stay away from the place!

Ciao,,,,Roberto

p.s. Running free for a Dog is the best exercise but certainly has it's risks in a Dog Park! I walk Capo 6 miles a day for maintenance!


----------



## _Zero_

A similar thing happened to me at a dog park once. We were visiting some friends in the lower 48 and found a small local park where people were very friendly. We'd been going there for a couple weeks and all the regulars knew us and knew Rigby. He does have a herding instinct but is extremely obedient.

One evening a man walked through the dog park with two dogs on-leash and one off-leash Aussie. Rigby approached them and the two on-leash dogs went nuts barking. I called him off. When he ran back to me the Aussie followed, they introduced themselves, danced a bit, play bowed, and took off in a game of chase. Meanwhile the guy with his other leashed dogs is walking towards the exit, screaming at his dog to come. Of course the Aussie wasn't listening, so the guy started shouting at ME, yelling at me to call my dog off.

I wasn't impressed, but I called Rigby anyway. Rigby stopped playing and started heading in my direction, but his travel path was unfortunately near the guy. Meanwhile the Aussie was still play bowing, trying to get him to chase again. As soon as he walked near the guy, the guy kicked him, hard, in the ribs. Hard enough for him to yelp and squirm away with his tail tucked. 

I was livid, but I was more concerned for Rigby that anything. There was one other person in the park at the time, a local, who started tearing a strip off the guy for kicking Rigby. All the guy did was yell back at him that we needed to "keep our godda*$%& dogs away" and "if a dog is on leash it means to stay away" and "he has a right to protect his dogs."

Well, that guy was an idiot. If he knew his dogs were dog aggressive, why walk them through an off-leash dog park? And why keep the Aussie off leash? It still pisses me off thinking about it. Luckily we never interacted with him again, but it's those types of incidents that sours me to the idea of dog parks in general. Most of the time, the dogs are dog parks are perfectly friendly. It's the idiot humans you have to watch out for.


----------



## Springbrz

trcy said:


> My trainer said the same thing. She also said even though they show what is an "off leash" area it's not really. The leash laws are still in effect and people can still be cited for having their dogs off leash.


Where I live we have dedicated dog parks that you have to get a special license to use. They are fenced in areas separate form the open park area and dogs are _not_ allowed to be _on_ leash in that area. Aggressive dogs are not allowed and if a dog shows aggressive behavior you are kicked out (by then it's usually too late and an incident has happened) and not allowed back. I still won't go.


----------



## capolini1226

trcy said:


> I would be very angry, but we no longer go to dog parks. Bad owners make for bad dogs and I've seen to many dog fights break out or clueless owners not watching their dogs.


Sorry to change subject,I am new on here.

This is for your GSD Riley. I am sorry he left you when he was so young.

It brought me back to 1962 when I was two years old and our GSD Pup got hit by a car and killed. I am not afraid to say that I got emotional.

Have a great night.

ciao,,,,,,,,,Roberto

CAPO- 12.26.2010


----------



## boomer11

You weren't watching your dog as closely as you said. There is a big difference between two dogs chasing each other in an open space and one dog hiding under a table while the other is trying to get at it. I could easily see why the women got mad. I'd be mad if my dog ran away and tried to hide and the other owner didn't call their dog off. More bad than good comes from going to a dog park. Especially with a german Shepherd because if an altercation occurs your dog will most likely get the blame just because of its breed.


----------



## trcy

capolini1226 said:


> Sorry to change subject,I am new on here.
> 
> This is for your GSD Riley. I am sorry he left you when he was so young.
> 
> It brought me back to 1962 when I was two years old and our GSD Pup got hit by a car and killed. I am not afraid to say that I got emotional.
> 
> Have a great night.
> 
> ciao,,,,,,,,,Roberto
> 
> CAPO- 12.26.2010


Thank you, Riley had a medical condition that could not be treated. He also developed pneumonia really bad while they were trying to diagnose him. It was a huge loss for me. It's still very painful. I just can't believe in this day and age of technology that nothing could be done.


----------



## GSDolch

Honestly it sounds like you weren't keeping a close eye on the situation. As soon as the dog went under, you should have called your dog off. It's not uncommon for dogs who are afraid to bluff. The woman was afraid for her dog. It may not make it right, but your reaction doesn't make it right either.

Just because its a dog park, doesn't mean all dogs should, or want, to play together.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

_Zero_ said:


> A similar thing happened to me at a dog park once. We were visiting some friends in the lower 48 and found a small local park where people were very friendly. We'd been going there for a couple weeks and all the regulars knew us and knew Rigby. He does have a herding instinct but is extremely obedient.
> 
> One evening a man walked through the dog park with two dogs on-leash and one off-leash Aussie. Rigby approached them and the two on-leash dogs went nuts barking. I called him off. When he ran back to me the Aussie followed, they introduced themselves, danced a bit, play bowed, and took off in a game of chase. Meanwhile the guy with his other leashed dogs is walking towards the exit, screaming at his dog to come. Of course the Aussie wasn't listening, so the guy started shouting at ME, yelling at me to call my dog off.
> 
> I wasn't impressed, but I called Rigby anyway. Rigby stopped playing and started heading in my direction, but his travel path was unfortunately near the guy. Meanwhile the Aussie was still play bowing, trying to get him to chase again. As soon as he walked near the guy, the guy kicked him, hard, in the ribs. Hard enough for him to yelp and squirm away with his tail tucked.
> 
> I was livid, but I was more concerned for Rigby that anything. There was one other person in the park at the time, a local, who started tearing a strip off the guy for kicking Rigby. All the guy did was yell back at him that we needed to "keep our godda*$%& dogs away" and "if a dog is on leash it means to stay away" and "he has a right to protect his dogs."
> 
> Well, that guy was an idiot. If he knew his dogs were dog aggressive, why walk them through an off-leash dog park? And why keep the Aussie off leash? It still pisses me off thinking about it. Luckily we never interacted with him again, but it's those types of incidents that sours me to the idea of dog parks in general. Most of the time, the dogs are dog parks are perfectly friendly. It's the idiot humans you have to watch out for.


As a man, for me, this is an absolute physical altercation for me. Nobody (no male, at least) would get away unscathed if they intentionally caused physical harm to one of my animals. You want to kick something that can't kick back..you have another thing coming.


----------



## selzer

GSDolch said:


> Honestly it sounds like you weren't keeping a close eye on the situation. As soon as the dog went under, you should have called your dog off. It's not uncommon for dogs who are afraid to bluff. The woman was afraid for her dog. It may not make it right, but your reaction doesn't make it right either.
> 
> Just because its a dog park, doesn't mean all dogs should, or want, to play together.


While I agree that the situation may have been read wrong on either side, in a dog park, people ought to expect their to be dogs who play rough. And they should not immediately go to kicking another person's dog. I mean, GET CHER DOG BEFORE I KICK IT doesn't take all that long to say.


----------



## Syaoransbear

To all the dog park naysayers: Just because you hear more bad stories about dog parks doesn't mean there are more bad experiences. I don't write about any pleasant dog park experiences I have because I don't see the point in making a thread that is like "We had a great time and nothing bad happened!" nearly every day.

That lady is an idiot. She had a violent reaction to a nonviolent situation. She completely overreacted. If she felt your dog was being inappropriate with hers the first thing she should have done is asked you to call your dog back. If you couldn't for whatever reason, then her next step would have been simply holding your dog by the collar until you could take your dog away. Kicking a strange dog makes you a threat and an instigator, and it's a great way to get bit.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

selzer said:


> While I agree that the situation may have been read wrong on either side, in a dog park, people ought to expect their to be dogs who play rough. And they should not immediately go to kicking another person's dog. I mean, GET CHER DOG BEFORE I KICK IT doesn't take all that long to say.



Whatever your opinion on dog parks may be...it should be understood by all parties to enjoy at your own risk. Just like human children on a playground...surely there will always be dogs that don't get along. Whether your dog is the "bully" or the one getting "picked on", everyone going in should be alert, aware, and understanding that situations may arise and there are both appropriate (acceptable) ways to handle them and there are highly inappropriate (unacceptable) ways to handle them.


----------



## Sarah~

GSDolch said:


> Just because its a dog park, doesn't mean all dogs should, or want, to play together.


Yep! My Eko can't stand other male dogs, and even some female dogs. My pit mix is scared of other dogs. They get along just fine but outside of their little circle we have problems, so no more dog parks for us. There is a really nice little park by the school a few blocks from us, though, where Eko and Xena love to play. It would be nice if Eko would get along and want to play with other dogs but he doesn't.


----------



## llombardo

She had no right to kick your dog or to bring her dog that has had issues with dogs to a dog park. Her dog belongs in obedience classes to get over that. I'm not sure I could have kept quiet if someone kicked my dog.


----------



## RocketDog

Thank you llombardo. I was hoping someone would point out that: as Selzer did already, saying "HEY my dog is scared! Get your dog" is the FIRST step, the other owner should NOT have her dog there if it is indeed "scared of other dogs". 

Ridiculous. 

Try to blow it off. Personally, I don't mess with dog parks.


----------



## DaniFani

Meh, I've kicked another dog for chasing my dog....owner apologized to me that their dog was out of control. This obviously wasn't the same situation as yours....but, I think the other lady could probably create a post saying, " my dog was under the table, obviously terrified, and this big GSD wasn't backing off so I had to kick it to get it off." Yeah, the owner should have said something first, but maybe she thought her dog was in immediate danger......whatever, I think you over reacted, and the police wouldn't have done anything....let alone take her dog away lol. They would have been annoyed that a bunch of uptight dog owners were getting their panties in a wad at a dog park. Yes, I think you over reacted, I don't know if you can properly read dog language, so I don't know if you really were seeing what you thought you were seeing. People like you and the other dogs owners are reasons 5384 and 5385 that I don't go to dog parks lol.

EDIT: thought I should clarify how I "kicked a dog" since I can already hear people picking up their pitch forks. My dog was on a long leash on a hike, a dog came running up, charged my dog (8 months at the time) my dog ran past me, I stuck my foot out and kicked/stopped the other dog from continuing. The owner was there quick, and grabbed his dog. He apologized and I recommended a leash. No freaking out or craziness. And then we both moved on.


----------



## G-burg

Maybe another way to look at it!

Seems like she needed to take charge of the situation and protect her dog, since you didn't.. Should she have kicked your dog, probably not.. 

I would have been pissed if I seen my dog hiding under the table and the owner of the other dog did nothing.. The dog was clearly saying I've had enough.. 

The last time I visited a dog park, my dog kept getting humped on, owner thought it was funny and continued talking.. I got my dog out of there with a few choice words and realized, dog parks are no place for me or my dogs.. I could have easily lost it on the other dog.. but I didn't..


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Ok, I no longer go to D-parks for this reason. You can't control who brings thier dog aggressive family sweetheart in thinking they will be fine THIS TIME around all the off leach pooches. Or you have the owner, one in every park, who likes to unleash thier 90 lb. high strung terror at the gate and walk the other direction because they don't want to face the trouble and damage thier dog is doing to everyone else. Also a good way to make an excuse for not picking thier dogs poo up. It's like an unsung rule, if you don't see them poo, it doesn't count and there for you don't have to pick it up. Wrong!

Annnnyyyyyywaaayyyys. It's why I no longer go. My question to her would have been, if her shelter dog was intimidated by other dogs do to past dog trauma, then why in the heck is she letting her dog run loose in a dog park? It would be a like a reoccurring nightmare for her dog!

As far as kicking your dog, had it been mine, she would be visiting the dentist. As my wife would have fed her a knuckle sandwich. You never do that to someone elses dog unless you actually see them attacking. But you're not inoccent in this either. Once your dog chased the other dog under the table, you should have recalled your dog. Dogs in my opinion do not run under things to play. They do this to get away. It's a form of self protection if they feel threatened. I see it as this dog was feeling scared and threatened and hid. Should have recalled your dog and then there would have been no problem.


----------



## crackem

GSDolch said:


> Honestly it sounds like you weren't keeping a close eye on the situation. As soon as the dog went under, you should have called your dog off. It's not uncommon for dogs who are afraid to bluff. The woman was afraid for her dog. It may not make it right, but your reaction doesn't make it right either.
> 
> Just because its a dog park, doesn't mean all dogs should, or want, to play together.


I agree. Things can go from play to bad in an instant. Regardless of how it was before, as soon as another dog is "cornered" and barking, things should be calmed before resuming play. Not allowed to continue and let the other try and crawl under and continue.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

In blue, as Bill Engvall would say, 'Here's yer sign' > to the women bringing a fearful dog to the dog park. 

If her dog was fearful and sending off signals to other dogs of that fear dogs are going to be dogs.

Just like the idiot who brought his Chi into the off leash *large* dog section and then posted a youtube that a GSD 'attacked' his Chi. :crazy:

*Reason # 989* to not go into off leash dog parks. Your dog may be faulted, kicked and condemned due to another owners pure flat out stupidity. 

Alessandra, IMO you have every right to be angry with this lady and I probably would have went off on her too, especially after she said her dog is fearful of other dogs. However this is part and parcel with going to dog parks. 

I hang out 'outside' the off leash area to train often and if it's not dogs fighting it's the people fighting and arguing about someone's dog not being trained or being mean....it's just not worth the hassle and IMO brings not nearly enough substantive benefits to counteract the dangers and aggravation one must deal with.




Alessandra Todaro said:


> I have never been so disgusted with people. I am really just ranting and I know this might be a lot so I apologize in advance. Brutus is 1 1/2 years old and we bring him to the dog park often to run and socialize with other dogs. Well Brutus was playing with another dog and they were chasing each other because I don't know that is what freaking dogs do at the dog park. Well the one dog ran under a table and she was barking at my dog and would pop under the table and he would bark at her as well. It was a back and forth thing. Well he started to bark and he got down low to try and get under the table. Well the Lady started to run over there and she kicked him hard enough to make him yelp. I was stormed over there pissed off and she proceeded to yell at me for bring an aggressive animal to the dog park. *She then told me how hers was a shelter dog and that she was hurt by other dogs* and how my dog was scaring hers. I am not one to say anything back to people but I went off. First off I was watching them closely and they were both playing and wagging tails so I wasn't that worried. Secondly he isn't aggressive he is young and wanted to continue to play chase with his new friend. Third my dog couldn't hurt a fly and would run away before a dog fight could break out. I would never kick someone else's dog and I would hope someone wouldn't kick mine either. I just can't believe someone could be so cruel. I understand where she was coming from but that is no excuse to kick an animal. She is lucky I didn't call the cops on her and have her dog taken away. Am I just overreacting ? Or was it ok for me to say something back? I was so mad I was shaking and I am still pretty upset about it. Blah people disgust m
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crackem

This is the reason why I think the attitude overall about dogs in the US sucks. It's a prime example and dog parks are no different than general society. 

i wasn't there, I don't know exactly what happened, but it shouldn't even matter.

#1 it shouldn't matter if her dog had been hurt in the past by other dogs, it shouldn't matter is the dog is a bit nervous around other dogs, she should still have every right under the sun to be able to go to a dog park and have her dog run around without being harrased and chased under a table barking and having another dog trying to crawl under and get her.

#2 it shouldn't matter if you have the most dog aggressive dog in the world, that would rather kill another dog than see it take another breath of air. If that owner can keep it under control, he too should be able to be able to enjoy a dog park just fine without other dogs being left to run roughsod all over that dog.

YOU are responsible for YOUR dog. If YOU can't cantrol it you have no business being there. It's not a free for all. There isn't a chance in **** my dog would be allowed to chase another dog under a table and continue to increase the level of excitement by cornering, barking and still trying to reach it's far too stimulating play thing. 

On the other hand, there also isn't a chance in **** my dog will be playing with another dog I haven't taken the time to size up and make sure it's appropriate and then take the time to make sure the owner is capable of dealing with their own dog before i take the time to make an introduction and then control the level of play until I feel comfortable. 

Yeah it takes time and is certainly a lot more involved than walking thru a gate and unhooking the leash so you can sip your latte and chat in peace. That's kind of what comes with dog ownership. 

So many attitudes that a dog park is a free for all romp session and if your dog can't handle it, it shouldn't be there. Well if you can't call your dog off an excited play session at anytime YOU shouldn't be there either. You belong at home, training your dog to an acceptable level where you can have it off leash.

Maybe if people held themselves to some kind of standard, the rest of society wouldn't suck so much in this country when it comes to dogs. I hate driving by 80 acres of open space without a person in site and I can't get out and run around with my dogs because once again, dogs aren't allowed.


----------



## RocketDog

crackem said:


> This is the reason why I think the attitude overall about dogs in the US sucks. It's a prime example and dog parks are no different than general society.
> 
> i wasn't there, I don't know exactly what happened, but it shouldn't even matter.
> *
> #1 it shouldn't matter if her dog had been hurt in the past by other dogs, it shouldn't matter is the dog is a bit nervous around other dogs, she should still have every right under the sun to be able to go to a dog park and have her dog run around without being harrased and chased under a table barking and having another dog trying to crawl under and get her.
> *
> #2 it shouldn't matter if you have the most dog aggressive dog in the world, that would rather kill another dog than see it take another breath of air. If that owner can keep it under control, he too should be able to be able to enjoy a dog park just fine without other dogs being left to run roughsod all over that dog.
> 
> YOU are responsible for YOUR dog. If YOU can't cantrol it you have no business being there. It's not a free for all. There isn't a chance in **** my dog would be allowed to chase another dog under a table and continue to increase the level of excitement by cornering, barking and still trying to reach it's far too stimulating play thing.
> 
> On the other hand, there also isn't a chance in **** my dog will be playing with another dog I haven't taken the time to size up and make sure it's appropriate and then take the time to make sure the owner is capable of dealing with their own dog before i take the time to make an introduction and then control the level of play until I feel comfortable.
> 
> Yeah it takes time and is certainly a lot more involved than walking thru a gate and unhooking the leash so you can sip your latte and chat in peace. That's kind of what comes with dog ownership.
> 
> So many attitudes that a dog park is a free for all romp session and if your dog can't handle it, it shouldn't be there. Well if you can't call your dog off an excited play session at anytime YOU shouldn't be there either. You belong at home, training your dog to an acceptable level where you can have it off leash.
> 
> Maybe if people held themselves to some kind of standard, the rest of society wouldn't suck so much in this country when it comes to dogs. I hate driving by 80 acres of open space without a person in site and I can't get out and run around with my dogs because once again, dogs aren't allowed.


Many times on here has this been discussed. The thing is, if a dog is scared of other dogs, why bring it into an area where it is exposed over and over to that fear again? Especially since not all dog parks are big. There are some here that are quite small. There would be no chance to avoid an encounter unless you sat in the corner and didn't move. 

Of course I don't agree with the dog chasing another dog under the table and barking. I would never allow my dog to do that either. But then, if my dog had fear issues, I would NOT choose a dog park as my form of either exercise, socialization, or "relaxing". If I felt I could train these issues out, I would pick stable dogs, one or two I knew and go from there. I most definitely would not try a dog park until after a long, long time had passed and I was sure the issues were over. 

My friend has a nerve bag of a dog and she is about the worst enabler there is. She goes to the parks all the time and is constantly blaming every other dog there, when in reality she is worsening her dog by constantly stressing her out. She does NO training at all, NO education, NO attempts to help out this rescue that was "abused" her first 8 months. Huh. Well, she's had the dog for almost 5 years. The dog is now what she's made her. And she sometimes keeps her on leash--wait for it-- yes, a Flexi.  So she can say she has "control" of her dog. From 20 feet away.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Gee, in reality it's better to just accept it for what it is....stay away from dog parks, they aren't worth it. :shrug:

Sometimes peace can only be obtained through accepting reality. If you hang around dog parks enough you soon see everyone has different "standards" and most think their standard is the correct one. You may have some dogs well trained and some not trained at all and that's GOING to happen every day, every time.

So I why even go into that 'space' of 'if only everyone was like me' because it ain't happening.

And....taking a dog that you know is fearful into an off leash dog park isn't just asking for trouble, it's begging for it. How many threads do we have about thresh holds, desensitizing slowly over time and such and even then the dog may never completely get over it's fear. 

Taking the dog into an uncontrolled environment and expecting *everyone* else to have well trained dogs or to be very vigilant that their dog doesn't somehow 'scare' the fearful dog is very, very, very unrealistic expectation. I see it all the time, people go there to let their dogs run free while they chat/and/or argue with other dog owners. That's what dog parks are for.....if you think about it. 

I guess what I don't understand is this idea of 'the world would be so much better if everyone just did this, this and this'. It's never going to be that way so IMO it's better to either cultivate patience OR stay away from places that attract the type of energy/people that cause frustration



crackem said:


> This is the reason why I think the attitude overall about dogs in the US sucks. It's a prime example and dog parks are no different than general society.
> 
> i wasn't there, I don't know exactly what happened, but it shouldn't even matter.
> 
> #1 it shouldn't matter if her dog had been hurt in the past by other dogs, it shouldn't matter is the dog is a bit nervous around other dogs, she should still have every right under the sun to be able to go to a dog park and have her dog run around without being harrased and chased under a table barking and having another dog trying to crawl under and get her.
> 
> #2 it shouldn't matter if you have the most dog aggressive dog in the world, that would rather kill another dog than see it take another breath of air. If that owner can keep it under control, he too should be able to be able to enjoy a dog park just fine without other dogs being left to run roughsod all over that dog.
> 
> YOU are responsible for YOUR dog. If YOU can't cantrol it you have no business being there. It's not a free for all. There isn't a chance in **** my dog would be allowed to chase another dog under a table and continue to increase the level of excitement by cornering, barking and still trying to reach it's far too stimulating play thing.
> 
> On the other hand, there also isn't a chance in **** my dog will be playing with another dog I haven't taken the time to size up and make sure it's appropriate and then take the time to make sure the owner is capable of dealing with their own dog before i take the time to make an introduction and then control the level of play until I feel comfortable.
> 
> Yeah it takes time and is certainly a lot more involved than walking thru a gate and unhooking the leash so you can sip your latte and chat in peace. That's kind of what comes with dog ownership.
> 
> So many attitudes that a dog park is a free for all romp session and if your dog can't handle it, it shouldn't be there. Well if you can't call your dog off an excited play session at anytime YOU shouldn't be there either. You belong at home, training your dog to an acceptable level where you can have it off leash.
> 
> Maybe if people held themselves to some kind of standard, the rest of society wouldn't suck so much in this country when it comes to dogs. I hate driving by 80 acres of open space without a person in site and I can't get out and run around with my dogs because once again, dogs aren't allowed.


----------



## Blanketback

You said it, crackem. 

When I was going to the dog park, sometimes it was so wonderful. But other times it was a nightmare. I did ask someone to control their miniature schnauzers and the owner just smiled at me. Duh! I said it again, insistent with a nasty tone, and still the owner just looked at me. The darn dogs were circling my puppy, snarling and snapping and I was trying to keep them away - then I said do something before I kick them! I didn't kick them, I just left the park. But what an idiot - I guess he figured that a GSD could hold it's own against such small dogs, but that's not the point. Idiot. 

If I saw my puppy chasing a dog that was obviously not enjoying it, I always called him back. That would be common courtesy, not just the smart and safe thing to do. I know OP that you didn't like your dog getting kicked, and since I wasn't there to see what happened, I have no comment about that. But your dog could have gotten some nasty facial bites instead! Think about it.


----------



## crackem

it is unrealistic here in this country, yet other countries have such a better dog culture than we do here. I wonder why their reality is different?

I don't go to dog parks and the same reason I don't go there are the same reasons so many cities are so dog unfriendly. 

and I didn't read it as her dog was too afraid to be at a dog park, I read it as the other dog was scaring hers. I guess any dog cornered under a table would be a bit uneasy. Still doesn't matter, no dog should be chasing another dog under a table and still be allowed to increase the level of excitement unabated.


----------



## RocketDog

But expecting society to know how to behave in a dog park, exercise common sense, is a little bit like expecting people to suddenly Start voting responsibly, driving responsibly, eating responsibly, and just generally all around making the world a better place.  Nice, but I'm not holding my breath.

Europeans in general have a better sense of self responsibility than Americans do. They are not so quick to blame every little thing on someone else.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

@ rocketdog, exactly. 

Most dog parks are an 'at your own risk' environment legally and in practice and that's just the way it is.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

*You* had a great idea in that service dogs thread, have everyone pass some tests so we all can take our dogs more places.

BUT in this country people get so freaked out thinking they are somehow 'loosing freedoms' over something like that we can't even get minimum basic standards established that incentivize a better dog culture.

Instead we end up lowering the bar and having less freedom with our dogs.






crackem said:


> *it is unrealistic here in this country, yet other countries have such a better dog culture than we do here. I wonder why their reality is different?*
> 
> I don't go to dog parks and the same reason I don't go there are the same reasons so many cities are so dog unfriendly.
> 
> and I didn't read it as her dog was too afraid to be at a dog park, I read it as the other dog was scaring hers. I guess any dog cornered under a table would be a bit uneasy. Still doesn't matter, no dog should be chasing another dog under a table and still be allowed to increase the level of excitement unabated.


----------



## Blanketback

Want to hear shocking? There have been occasions at the dog park where an owner will ask me if it's ok for their dog to play with mine, because their dog plays rough. Whoa! This didn't happen very often, but that fact that it happened at all was a nice surprise. Yeah, it was always a good day when the dogs could get together and race like demons and have a chew-fest on each others' necks without anyone having a heart attack.


----------



## RocketDog

Maybe I'm just jaded. Since both of my best friends are European, and I would love to move over there with them, I guess I've given up hope here.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

LOL!! True there are nice people there too. 

Still in the case with the lady who brought her fearful dog, if wasn't going to be the OP's dog 'scaring' hers it would only be a matter of time (usually minutes in a busy dog park) before it was another dog doing something to scare it. 




Blanketback said:


> Want to hear shocking? There have been occasions at the dog park where an owner will ask me if it's ok for their dog to play with mine, because their dog plays rough. Whoa! This didn't happen very often, but that fact that it happened at all was a nice surprise. Yeah, it was always a good day when the dogs could get together and race like demons and have a chew-fest on each others' necks without anyone having a heart attack.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

You're not alone. When younger I probably could have figured out a way to move to Germany and my cousin there, who is like a brother, would have helped me too.

I sometimes regret not at least trying....now.



RocketDog said:


> Maybe I'm just jaded. Since both of my best friends are European, and I would love to move over there with them, I guess I've given up hope here.


----------



## Courtney

Blanketback said:


> Want to hear shocking? There have been occasions at the dog park where an owner will ask me if it's ok for their dog to play with mine, because their dog plays rough. Whoa! This didn't happen very often, but that fact that it happened at all was a nice surprise. Yeah, it was always a good day when the dogs could get together and race like demons and have a chew-fest on each others' necks without anyone having a heart attack.




I have never been to a dog park but did do a couple of puppy plays after class when Russ was a pup. Rusty just seemed like a demon to the other puppy owners. He played hard, was vocal..a wild child. THEN came the owner with Zip the Cattle Dog. We were both relieved because these two would lose themselves in playing with each other. I would bring a damp towel to wipe Rusty off with from the slobber he would be covered in. In class they would sometimes get distracted by each other but we worked through it.

That was a awesome pup. He wanted to do everything & couldn't wait to try it. They once brought out the agility tunnel and Zip was so excited he bit his tongue and was bleeding. lol


----------



## Blanketback

Ah, what do you do? A friend had her dog pinned under the table and she tried to shoo the bullying dog away and whoops, it chomped her finger! My park doesn't have tables - maybe that's part of the problem, lol?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

No tables, no place for fearful dogs to hide? But isn't that the whole purpose of a dog park?


----------



## crackem

close, but I didn't say anybody had to pass any test, just some normal rules about dogs. If your dog is causing a disturbance, you're out. no matter if you're disabled or not. If your dog is barking, peeing, jumping, straining at a leash to get at everyone and everything, friendly or not, you're out, disability and all.

anything other than an under control nicely walking, sitting, or laying dog is out of there. Plain and simple. A nice simple rule like that and the world would turn so much easier  no need for any other restrictions, tests, hippa violations, ADA violations or gov't oversight or anything.


----------



## crackem

Gwenhwyfair said:


> LOL!! True there are nice people there too.
> 
> Still in the case with the lady who brought her fearful dog, if wasn't going to be the OP's dog 'scaring' hers it would only be a matter of time (usually minutes in a busy dog park) before it was another dog doing something to scare it.


I'm not excusing it. Part of being a responsible owner is knowing your dog and if being out in public that stressful, then you need to spend some more time at home or in less stressful places until it is ready for a dog park. But even if one doesn't, YOU should have enough control over your dog that it won't corner it under a table and continue to escalate the situation.


----------



## crackem

RocketDog said:


> Maybe I'm just jaded. Since both of my best friends are European, and I would love to move over there with them, I guess I've given up hope here.


wait till work is over, you're not so jaded that time of year


----------



## RocketDog

crackem said:


> wait till work is over, you're not so jaded that time of year



Heh. 'Tis true. But a nice fall vacation to Ireland, Scotland, Wales, and Germany would help a LOT.


----------



## Blanketback

LOL! What mine _does_ have is a few giant boulders, and the smart owners will use them to block themselves from the racing dogs. I saw an older man get plowed down once, that had to hurt!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

We had a thread about how that is achieved in Europe and it is through passing tests. Mrs K gave some good insight on that.

If we want to have a similar dog culture as Europe we need to look at 'how' they achieve it. It didn't just happen by default but through being more realistic about what people will and will not do.

I think people who can pass a minimum sort of OB test should then be given a license that allows them to take their dogs more places.

It would NOT be mandatory for all dog owners though. If you don't want to bother that's fine, but then you also cannot gain entrance to as many public places.

This would raise the bar and people who achieve the minimum OB are rewarded for their extra effort, that's one way to incentivize people, there's gotta be an incentive, first. 





crackem said:


> close, but I didn't say anybody had to pass any test, just some normal rules about dogs. If your dog is causing a disturbance, you're out. no matter if you're disabled or not. If your dog is barking, peeing, jumping, straining at a leash to get at everyone and everything, friendly or not, you're out, disability and all.
> 
> anything other than an under control nicely walking, sitting, or laying dog is out of there. Plain and simple. A nice simple rule like that and the world would turn so much easier  no need for any other restrictions, tests, hippa violations, ADA violations or gov't oversight or anything.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I know what you mean but the operative word is 'should'.

Some people will even say that it's O.K. that their dogs are bullies and it's the law of nature and such. So for them should is not even a consideration. That's why IMHO bringing a fearful dog to a dog park is almost akin to throwing a child into a pool that doesn't know how to swim. 

I do get what you're saying but the reality is so different.....





crackem said:


> I'm not excusing it. Part of being a responsible owner is knowing your dog and if being out in public that stressful, then you need to spend some more time at home or in less stressful places until it is ready for a dog park. But even if one doesn't, YOU should have enough control over your dog that it won't corner it under a table and continue to escalate the situation.


----------



## crackem

RocketDog said:


> Heh. 'Tis true. But a nice fall vacation to Ireland, Scotland, Wales, and Germany would help a LOT.


I better not


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Plus I was told there is a reasonable possibility your dog could contract things from other dogs poo, someone conveniently leaves behind. That would be reason # 990. 

Things is, taking your dog to a place like this your subjecting them to who knows what or to who knows whos aggressiveness. The dog that was kicked, has now maybe learned to be less trusting around strange people. 

The only way I'll go to a dog park is with Cruz on leash. Off leash if no ones there as they do have nice agility equipment set up.


----------



## blackshep

This is why I don't go to dog parks. Too many stupid people who can't read a dog's body language, and too many bad dogs. Or badly trained, I should say.

I'm sorry she kicked your pup, I hope he's ok.


----------



## RocketDog

crackem said:


> I better not


Oh you definitely better.


----------



## Gretchen

Did you overreact? I say NO, but you could have reacted a few moments earlier to prevent this. When a dog is hiding under a table because it is fearful, you should call your dog off, even if it just wants to play and is not being aggressive. 

The woman who kicked your dog, should not have brought a fearful dog to the dog park in the first place, and I would have called the police and filed charges. If she kicked your dog, who knows what she may do at home with her own dog behind closed doors when she starts to lose patience with it.


----------



## Longfisher

*Mace*



Alessandra Todaro said:


> I have never been so disgusted with people. I am really just ranting and I know this might be a lot so I apologize in advance. Brutus is 1 1/2 years old and we bring him to the dog park often to run and socialize with other dogs. Well Brutus was playing with another dog and they were chasing each other because I don't know that is what freaking dogs do at the dog park. Well the one dog ran under a table and she was barking at my dog and would pop under the table and he would bark at her as well. It was a back and forth thing. Well he started to bark and he got down low to try and get under the table. Well the Lady started to run over there and she kicked him hard enough to make him yelp. I was stormed over there pissed off and she proceeded to yell at me for bring an aggressive animal to the dog park. She then told me how hers was a shelter dog and that she was hurt by other dogs and how my dog was scaring hers. I am not one to say anything back to people but I went off. First off I was watching them closely and they were both playing and wagging tails so I wasn't that worried. Secondly he isn't aggressive he is young and wanted to continue to play chase with his new friend. Third my dog couldn't hurt a fly and would run away before a dog fight could break out. I would never kick someone else's dog and I would hope someone wouldn't kick mine either. I just can't believe someone could be so cruel. I understand where she was coming from but that is no excuse to kick an animal. She is lucky I didn't call the cops on her and have her dog taken away. Am I just overreacting ? Or was it ok for me to say something back? I was so mad I was shaking and I am still pretty upset about it. Blah people disgust m
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd have maced your dog and then you if you'd have gotten in my face and then called the cops because you threatened me and I'd have had you arrested for a terrorist threat.

I've done exactly that before with some success - dog owner with dog off leash got three citations including one for a terrorist threat.

LF


----------



## lalachka

Longfisher said:


> I'd have maced your dog and then you if you'd have gotten in my face and then called the cops because you threatened me and I'd have had you arrested for a terrorist threat.
> 
> I've done exactly that before with some success - dog owner with dog off leash got three citations including one for a terrorist threat.
> 
> LF


OMG


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani

Longfisher said:


> I'd have maced your dog and then you if you'd have gotten in my face and then called the cops because you threatened me and I'd have had you arrested for a terrorist threat.
> 
> I've done exactly that before with some success - dog owner with dog off leash got three citations including one for a terrorist threat.
> 
> LF


Lol, aaaaaand another reason to not go to a dog park....mace-happy, terrorist-convicting-dog-protectors lol!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Scribbles down > *Reason # 991* to STAY away from dog parks!


----------



## Courtney

Dang, that's hardcore.

But no dice on having someone arrested for a terrorist threat in the scenario that was posted. lol


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Lol I have used dog parks for a few DA dogs I have owned or been working with. I control my dogs and protect them from others.
They are purely a training tool for me. Use at your own risk is the obvious reality. I have blocked dogs that are being too pushy towards mine but havent kicked one yet. 
Put a pack of strange predators together and things may get rough from time to time...

No offence but both you and she need to get a grip..and take some responsibility.


----------



## Msmaria

G-burg said:


> Maybe another way to look at it!
> 
> Seems like she needed to take charge of the situation and protect her dog, since you didn't.. Should she have kicked your dog, probably not..
> 
> I would have been pissed if I seen my dog hiding under the table and the owner of the other dog did nothing.. The dog was clearly saying I've had enough..
> 
> The last time I visited a dog park, my dog kept getting humped on, owner thought it was funny and continued talking.. I got my dog out of there with a few choice words and realized, dog parks are no place for me or my dogs.. I could have easily lost it on the other dog.. but I didn't..


Was going to say the same thing. Though the lady should not have kicked your dog, she was obviously uncomfortable with your dog and may have seen it as being aggressive. Just because you know your dog, you cant assume everyone knows hes playing. If the shoe was on the other foot how would you feel? Actually you are upset that your dog was hurt and the lady was upset her dog could be hurt. You were both being protective of your doggies.


----------



## Msmaria

blackshep said:


> This is why I don't go to dog parks. Too many stupid people who can't read a dog's body language, and too many bad dogs. Or badly trained, I should say.
> 
> I'm sorry she kicked your pup, I hope he's ok.



What about people that let their dogs harass other dogs at the park or hump them and laugh it off because they think they are playing. Cant they read human language that the other dogs owner is upset. My dogs are not perfect but I'd take them out of the situation if they were harassing another dog at the dog park. Could be the reason why in 14 years I've never had my dog kicked at the dog park. I wouldn't want to, but I'd kick another dog in a minute if I thought it would hurt my dog. But for the record, I would tell the owner first to control Her/his dog and let her know I was uncomfortable.


----------



## selzer

My problem with dog parks is that everyone has different expectations as the the level of training the dogs should have, the level of understanding the people should have, where dogs of what size should be, how dogs should play or not play. It is like a major set-up for bad shtuff to happen.

So you go into a dog park, and these dog park-veterans, all expect you to know everything there is to know about dog parks. Only, half of them really aren't aspiring to ANY agreed upon, accepted behavior. If the sheltie owner is there, he expects everyone to be perfectly ok with his dog rushing up barking and yipping into everyone's face, come play, come play. If the GSD owner is there, he wants people to keep their dogs away from his, until he oks them. If the dobe owner is there, everyone just knows if you run up on the right side of him, he might lash out with his teeth, but he hasn't drawn any blood yet. If the Yorkie owner is there, he is going to be in with the big dogs, because he also has a lab, only don't let your dog go any where near either of his dogs. 

Learning proper dog-park etticate just isn't on my bucket list. 

It is fun to watch what everyone else goes through though.


----------



## GoSailGo

That really sucks your pup got kicked. Not necessary at all.  If my dog and another are playing I usually will go start talking to the owner (even though I'm shy) to make sure they are happy with what is going on. My guy is a 10 month old 80lb bouncy ball who can be intimidating especially to smaller or more timid dogs, so I go find out the history/temperament of the dog even if they look like they're getting along fine and explain he's young and to let me know if they think my dog is being too rough or scaring their dog. Every owner seems to have an opinion on how they think their dog should play. Whether that opinion is right or wrong it seems easier just to find out what the other person is comfortable with.


----------



## Anubis_Star

Im sorry your dog was kicked. However, our breed CAN be over dramatic. In the vet field we jokingly call it "Shepherd pain". Is the dog REALLY in pain or is it "german Shepherd" pain and just freaking out.

My nephew kneed berlin on accident, not hard at all more a tap, and Berlin was under my legs screaming for 5 minutes. The neighbors actually came outside to see what the commotion was about.

Point of the story is, maybe she was more trying to kick your dog away and didn't really kick that hard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life

watching on the outside this is what i have seen

I saw a guy grab a boxer buy its throat and throw it 

I saw a guy punch a dog after 2 dogs got in a fight the fight broke up the man PUNCHED the other dog


Ive seen people kick lots of dogs 


Ive seen a man whip many dogs with sticks in the nose for jumping on him trying to lick, OR for jumping up on pinic tables 


The times I took my dog to the park my dog is not social, so i had no issues as she does not like people anyway, but one time my dog and a gsd got into it and the lady tried to kick my dog to get it off hers, but the kick made my dog more aggressive and she went insane and faught harder, because in pp training when the decoy kicks at your dog or even hits your dog, your dog goes insane with fury and attacks his leg. Anyways that was a wake up call when my dog and the other bitch tried to kill each other. It was a mutual fight. I never ever went back.

The lady was a nice lady though. She did not blame my dog and i did not blame hers. Both dogs were bleeding but hers was more distressed and shaken up by far. But she was not mad or anything. We were walking by each other said hi, in a split second they locked eyes and went at each others throats and mine ended up on top.


----------



## Sunflowers

I have said it before and I will say it again: dog parks are the worst invention, by people who know nothing about dogs.


----------



## pets4life

one thing i don't understand though like in cases where people kick or punch other peoples dogs, for like no reason most owners don't really do much about it to be honest. They just leave the park or stay quiet. Some get mad but still not that mad. I think maybe dogs are seen as objects?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Nah I don't think it's a matter of seeing dogs as objects...not everyone is a warrior personality.

Probably one of two things is happening, the surprise and shock of it. If you aren't expecting something like that you probably won't have a 'game' plan in place and don't know how to react.

The other thing and where I tend to hesitate (and now that I'm older and not afraid of confrontation if necessary) is weighing whether an assault charge is worth it. It's a far more serious charge when assaulting a human. 



pets4life said:


> one thing i don't understand though like in cases where people kick or punch other peoples dogs, for like no reason most owners don't really do much about it to be honest. They just leave the park or stay quiet. Some get mad but still not that mad.


----------



## Blanketback

I miss the olden days, before leash laws. Back then, your dog could run in any park. The people who had dogs that ran off without any recall kept them at home. The people whose dogs fought with others kept them at home too. It was so simple back then!


----------



## pets4life

oh ic, sometimes I don't know what to do if a dog comes and attacks us or runs at and charges us?


I am not scared for my dog, I am worried about the other dog getting hurt or killed then my dog getting blamed? in those times I was thinking of kicking the dog instead. I have been attacked a few times in the past while on leash, the other dogs end up hurt but I do not want to see it again. Mace and stuff can backfire in your face. or your dogs face, i do have mace though. One dog jumped right out of a truck window and attacked us! my dog flipped it over and made it scream. But the speed at which the dog just jumped out of the truck and slammed into us was insane. No kick would have stopped that dog. My dog flipped it and I think tore its ear or something. The man said his dog was attacked by a gsd as a pup. But it was a dobie! He did not say sorry he just said "she learned her lesson didnt she?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

BlanketBack I was pondering that too. But the way I remember it we didn't take our dog to many places at all, pretty much the vet was it. We rarely travelled with them. We played with them and exercised them at home. I grew up out in the country though, on lots of acreage so we had our own private park.


----------



## Blanketback

If I have a dog charging at us (not in the dog park, obviously, lol) I'll yell at it with such a force that not only does the dog reconsider what it's doing, but if the owner is within earshot, they know their dog is about to meet its maker. So far, that's worked very well. Only once have I had to swing something to remind the dog that I really meant it.

ETA: I had all my dogs in the city, where the opposite was true: you never left home without them, lol.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

You've had some interesting and scary experiences!

However in a dog park setting if a dog owner doesn't react strongly to having his dog punched after a fight my guess is it's probably because they've been taken by surprise. 



pets4life said:


> oh ic, sometimes I don't know what to do if a dog comes and attacks us or runs at and charges us?
> 
> 
> I am not scared for my dog, I am worried about the other dog getting hurt or killed then my dog getting blamed? in those times I was thinking of kicking the dog instead. I have been attacked a few times in the past while on leash, the other dogs end up hurt but I do not want to see it again. Mace and stuff can backfire in your face. or your dogs face. One dog jumped right out of a truck window and attacked us! my dog flipped it over and made it scream. But the speed at which the dog just jumped out of the truck and slammed into us was insane. No kick would have stopped that dog. My dog flipped it and I think tore its ear or something. The man said his dog was attacked by a gsd as a pup. But it was a dobie! He did not say sorry he just said "she learned her lesson didnt she?


----------



## pets4life

crackem said:


> This is the reason why I think the attitude overall about dogs in the US sucks. It's a prime example and dog parks are no different than general society.
> 
> i wasn't there, I don't know exactly what happened, but it shouldn't even matter.
> 
> #1 it shouldn't matter if her dog had been hurt in the past by other dogs, it shouldn't matter is the dog is a bit nervous around other dogs, she should still have every right under the sun to be able to go to a dog park and have her dog run around without being harrased and chased under a table barking and having another dog trying to crawl under and get her.
> 
> #2 it shouldn't matter if you have the most dog aggressive dog in the world, that would rather kill another dog than see it take another breath of air. If that owner can keep it under control, he too should be able to be able to enjoy a dog park just fine without other dogs being left to run roughsod all over that dog.
> 
> YOU are responsible for YOUR dog. If YOU can't cantrol it you have no business being there. It's not a free for all. There isn't a chance in **** my dog would be allowed to chase another dog under a table and continue to increase the level of excitement by cornering, barking and still trying to reach it's far too stimulating play thing.
> 
> On the other hand, there also isn't a chance in **** my dog will be playing with another dog I haven't taken the time to size up and make sure it's appropriate and then take the time to make sure the owner is capable of dealing with their own dog before i take the time to make an introduction and then control the level of play until I feel comfortable.
> 
> Yeah it takes time and is certainly a lot more involved than walking thru a gate and unhooking the leash so you can sip your latte and chat in peace. That's kind of what comes with dog ownership.
> 
> So many attitudes that a dog park is a free for all romp session and if your dog can't handle it, it shouldn't be there. Well if you can't call your dog off an excited play session at anytime YOU shouldn't be there either. You belong at home, training your dog to an acceptable level where you can have it off leash.
> 
> Maybe if people held themselves to some kind of standard, the rest of society wouldn't suck so much in this country when it comes to dogs. I hate driving by 80 acres of open space without a person in site and I can't get out and run around with my dogs because once again, dogs aren't allowed.



No one handles stuff with violence though, so if a kid chases your kid and scares him or her are you going to punch that kid? no you take them away or call their parents over. Warn them. People just need to learn how to act. Had the OP beat up the dogs owner I would not have thought it wrong at all. Shes protecting her dog. I think people who go around society being violent deserve to have it handed back to them 10x worse.

If you cannot keep control over your temper and keep your hands and legs to yourself you should not be in public places like a dog park sorry. Kids should not be exposed to violent people kicking and punching dogs either not that kids should be in a dog park either but they are always there.


----------



## pets4life

lalachka said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



With people like that no wonder guns are legal there lol


----------



## Msmaria

pets4life said:


> No one handles stuff with violence though, so if a kid chases your kid and scares him or her are you going to punch that kid? no you take them away or call their parents over. Warn them. People just need to learn how to act. Had the OP beat up the dogs owner I would not have thought it wrong at all. Shes protecting her dog. I think people who go around society being violent deserve to have it handed back to them 10x worse.
> 
> If you cannot keep control over your temper and keep your hands and legs to yourself you should not be in public places like a dog park sorry. Kids should not be exposed to violent people kicking and punching dogs either not that kids should be in a dog park either but they are always there.


Lol. How is it okay to beat up someone but not okay to kick a dog? The lady probably kicked at the dog to keep it away from her dog. As the owner was not calling her dog off. She was protecting her own dog in her mind. If someone is beating your dog up and doesn't stop then yes you may or may not have a right to intervene, but if someone kicks at your dog to get it off their dog or away from hurting their dog, the one time you don't have a right to beat up someone. Sheesh....:wild:


----------



## pets4life

if it was self defense, like if someone hits your kid. Kicking a dog to stop it from attacking another dog is not the same thing. I am talking just someone kicking a dog because they don't like it around their dog in an offleash area where the dog is clearly not doing anything or trying to attack or causing harm. The way the OP described it they were barking at each other and her dog got booted. I am just talking about unneeded violence. Having a dog smash into another dog and tear at its throat is another thing.


In dog parks i have seen 1000000s cases of dogs under pinic tables barking at each other. It happens EVERY day. Dogs are dogs. You take a dog to an off leash area they chase each other and bark. If they are being goofs or if you dont like something you conduct it in a civil manner. You dont assault someones pet, if you do I think you deserve to have the exact same thing happen to you but worse. 

If a dog chases my dog when i take my dog to a dog park under a table i am not going to get violent. If i am concerned I will tell the owner OR leave the park. People need to learn how to act civil also.

I am just saying I would not blame anyone for doing it right back to the person. JMHO. Or just call the police on them.


----------



## GSDolch

Msmaria said:


> Lol. How is it okay to beat up someone but not okay to kick a dog? The lady probably kicked at the dog to keep it away from her dog. As the owner was not calling her dog off. She was protecting her own dog in her mind. If someone is beating your dog up and doesn't stop then yes you may or may not have a right to intervene, but if someone kicks at your dog to get it off their dog or away from hurting their dog, the one time you don't have a right to beat up someone. Sheesh....:wild:




This is what always made me stop and go "um, wha?" IMO violence shouldn't be the go to choice, but lets not be hypocrites either here. It is NOT ok to "beat up" or threaten to beat up, anyone who kicks a dog who is, to them, protecting their dog from that dog, anymore than it is OK to kick or "beat up" a dog that really isn't doing anything.

Its a two way street here.

Kids IMO shouldn't be exposed to people not controlling their dogs anymore than someone kicking one..but, hey, we can't control everyone. Kids are going to be exposed to things and its a parents job to, hopefully, use it as a way to teach the kids right and wrong.

I also think that people might be taking the "fearful dog, keep it home!" a bit far and overreacting some. People talk big about how dogs have limits with kids...guess what? dogs have limits with other dogs to. The two dogs were playing fine for awhile..the one dog reached its limit and that is when the other dog should have been called off. It sounds like the owners were overreacting more than the dogs were, lol.


----------



## pets4life

Again some people don't find kicking and hitting animals that bad some take it as bad as the person is actually hitting them. Anyone is free to feel how they wan't about it. Some people really love their pets like they would a child.


----------



## GSDolch

pets4life said:


> Again some people don't find kicking and hitting animals that bad some take it as bad as the person is actually hitting them. Anyone is free to feel how they wan't about it. Some people really love their pets like they would a child.




Its not about if its bad or not, and I think you are missing what I am saying. Its the thinking that its OK to be violent against someone who kicks a dog, even if the person doing the kicking was doing so because they thought they were defending their dog (or them or a child).

What is essentially being said is that, its OK to overreact and be violent to someone who may be, atl east in their mind, defending themselves.

I have no issues kicking a do that I feel threatened by. Thankfully I know more about dog behavior than some random people, so the likely hood that I am going to overreact is very slim. However, if I do kick a dog, it WILL be because I feel threatened by it...if someone feels its OK to get violent toward me because I am protecting myself or my dog or my kids.....well, that tells me a lot about why the dog is the way it is.

Being violent toward a person who kicks a dog out of fear or because they feel threatened, is NO different than a person kicking a dog for NO reason. Why is one ok but not the other? Its the same line of thinking. Just different targets.


----------



## selzer

If you physically assault someone for kicking your dog, do not feel all put upon when the police come and charge you with battery or assault, and then you have to go to court and you have a little black stain on your record, and the judge will probably give you probation and a fine, and may tell you to stay out of dog parks, but I doubt it. 

Then the person that you hit can sue you in civil court. 

So if ya'all do that, come back and give us a blow by blow description, and how all the legal crap turns out. 

The chances are really good that if called the police will come, and try to settle everyone down about a person kicking another person's dog, but no charges will probably be filed. Not so with starting an physical altercation with another person, regardless to the what provoked it. 

If the police come, you can purchase a copy of the police report, and if your dog suffered an injury, you could probably go to small claims court and possibly be compensated if the judge doesn't throw it out. 

Most of the I would, you should, crap is a bunch of hot air. Most of us have dogs to care for, jobs, and do not want to go through the pain of legal problems. If you see your dog playing rough with another person's dog, be sure to be close enough to interfere if someone goes to take matters into their own hands or feet. 

With luck, the idiot will miss and kick you, instead of the dog, and then you can call the police, and they will be in a world of trouble, not you.


----------



## sunsets

I agree the lady overreacted, but she was scared for her dog and smart enough not to try and haul off a strange GSD that she thought was overly aggressive.

If there's one thing I've learned about off-leash dog parks, it's that every owner has a different comprehension of "rough play". Since I have the big dog, it's up to me to pay attention and ask the human if they are OK with roughhousing. If not, I keep Heinz away from his/her dog. 

That said, people can be idiots,and I don't understand why anyone who has a dog that might have issues in uncontrolled situations (e.g. "she was a shelter dog and she was ABUSED!" puts them in exactly that situation. 

My local park (well, dog bar with a yard) got a visit from a couple who had a very sweet, very excitable, and very submissive pit mix. Who they kept on leash. Not smart. It was a busy night, and when the pack noticed the newcomer, everyone got excited and ran over to sniff and say hi. Pit mix was nervous, but handling the situation by showing her belly. Owner was very freaked out by the sheer influx of dogs, backed himself and his dog into a corner (again, not smart) and started lashing out to "protect" his pet. My friend's dog got kicked in the melee and we had to hold him back from going after the guy. 

The situation eventually got resolved, thanks to a kind bartender who managed to convince the nervous owner to unleash his dog and let her greet the other canines on her terms.


----------



## Curtis

At first glance I read the title as "Lady LICKED my dog at the dog park" and I thought, oh how cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ava_Shepsky

You go to the dog park at your own risk and so does she but that risk is usually referring to other dogs. Who in the world does she think she is?!? 
Why bring a fearful dog to a dog park anyway? Is she stupid?! I would've liked to kick her in the face.


----------



## Galathiel

She shouldn't have tried to bring her fearful dog where it was overwhelmed, but the other dog should have been collected when it wouldn't leave the other dog alone. I keep a close eye on my pup because he can be overwhelming. I leash him and take him away when he won't leave a puppy alone .. which is always as he won't .. leave .. dogs .. alone *sigh*


----------



## operator1975

That's just another reason to stay away from dog parks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681

you are a WAY WAY WAY better person then me. You didnt over react you were quite polite considering the situation


----------

